# Can eating ass be a spiritual thing?



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

Bishop said:


> Let’s anal-yze the claims made in this video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These claims are rock solid. I can't wait to find an ass to eat.


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

I read pornstars take enemas before buttsex scenes. Probably applies to the Sanctified Holy act of ass eating as well.


----------



## Bishop (Nov 16, 2014)

Wellsy said:


> Is this the line to get your ass eaten?


Hey! No cutting! Get your ass to the back of the line!


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

Well I'll be. I guess I can skip training in the hyperbolic time chamber and unlocking my 7 chakras if I can just bend a girl over and start french kissing her brownie dispenser.

If only Goku knew...


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

It's just.. If your genitals are right there and they feel good too (it's not like you're missing them) then why even pay attention to the ass? I feel like the ass is for those who numb their genitals from overuse.


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

Stelliferous said:


> It's just.. If your genitals are right there and they feel good too (it's not like you're missing them) then why even pay attention to the ass? I feel like the ass is for those who numb their genitals from overuse.


Variety is the spice of life.


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

The yung ones were afraid butt the Lord said: "Ass your neighbour does, so should thou. Go to the town of Datassus and liberate thy bodies from your clothes. Then show the next person thou see how the Lord loves them butt be careful ass they might poison thy tongue" - Rimmus 4:20
definitely an act of spirituality


----------



## phoenix_9 (Nov 22, 2014)

lol^^

I'll have to ass-ess the situation next time I have the opportunity...


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

Diligent Procrastinator said:


> If she's the kind of girl that wants to have her ass eaten, I'm already not with her. :happy:


I'm already about to get down on one knee. 


* *




TO EAT DATASS OF COURSE.








Diligent Procrastinator said:


> Like skin? I'd say it tastes like shit!!! LITERALLY!
> 
> Lol I just can't see myself ever doing this... Call me old fashioned if you'd like. I can go for some taco, but I'm never gonna toss a salad.


It should be wafted and tasted like a fine wine. The ass is a true delicacy and should be savored as such. Also, why choose taco or salad? Just have a taco salad. Best of both worlds. 



CherishYourHeart said:


> I'm gonna agree with cetanu. It's not as bad as you would think it tastes. Don't forget flavored creams.


5 star taste. They need yelp reviews for Datass. Flavored creams is like adding A1 to a perfectly cooked steak. The steak is pretty amazing without the sauce, but the sauce never hurts. Just be careful to not insult the chef. 

Bonus points shall be awarded for eating the 5 star steak off of a 5 star ass as an appetizer for the main course of DATASS. 



CherishYourHeart said:


> Girl, I'm talking about GIVING it is pleasurable. It's just kinky to lick that area...
> 
> I don't care that much about receiving.


Yeah the kink factor is pretty awesome. And since you're all about giving, but not really receiving, it's kind of like Christmas. More like ChristmASS. Ass Eating deserves it's own holiday. When I run for office, I shall make that my platform. 



koalaroo said:


> Anyone else think that someone eating a real taco prior to their partner tossing their salad would be bad? Like, real bad?


Yeah it sounds like it could be kind of shitty. But shit happens I guess. 



johnnyyukon said:


> These claims are rock solid. I can't wait to find an ass to eat.


Ass connoisseurs need an app like tinder, but for other ass aficionados so they can find each other and delight in the glories of ass. 



johnnyyukon said:


> I read pornstars take enemas before buttsex scenes. Probably applies to the Sanctified Holy act of ass eating as well.


Truth. I wouldn't say it's absolutely necessary, but it couldn't hurt. Coffee enemas are supposed to be beneficial as well. Further proof that ass eating is paving the way for better quality of life. 



Stelliferous said:


> It's just.. If your genitals are right there and they feel good too (it's not like you're missing them) then why even pay attention to the ass? I feel like the ass is for those who numb their genitals from overuse.


Lots of nerve endings, plus kink and taboo factor makes for an increase of pleasure. Who wouldn't want more pleasure? 



Morfinyon said:


> The yung ones were afraid butt the Lord said: "Ass your neighbour does, so should thou. Go to the town of Datassus and liberate thy bodies from your clothes. Then show the next person thou see how the Lord loves them butt be careful ass they might poison thy tongue" - Rimmus 4:20
> definitely an act of spirituality


Preach brother Morfy, preach!


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

Morfinyon said:


> The yung ones were afraid butt the Lord said: "Ass your neighbour does, so should thou. Go to the town of Datassus and liberate thy bodies from your clothes. Then show the next person thou see how the Lord loves them butt be careful ass they might poison thy tongue" - Rimmus 4:20
> definitely an act of spirituality


Verily, thine Word be all up in there. 

Amen.















* *




Lol, that was gold.


----------



## Mystic MagentaRose (May 7, 2014)

I can't believe what I'm seeing, lol.


----------



## orihara (Nov 23, 2014)

this is probably the best thread ever made


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

orihara said:


> this is probably the best thread ever made


I fully agree with that assessment


----------



## pigeonbeard (Dec 8, 2014)

Claim #1 – If you can eat pussy, you can eat ass because it’s just right around the corner.

While ass is "just right around the corner", who is to say that the ass will taste just like the pussy?
What about those who would enjoy pussy and not ass, or vice versa?

Claim #2 – God intended us to eat ass which is why He designed the butt to be a cushion for our face.

You have an ass to shit out of to rid of body waste. 
Also, someone sitting on your face is probably not as soft - or smell as nice - as you'd imagine.

Claim #3 – Eating ass can be a spiritual thing.

Agreed. A solid truth that cannot be argued.

Claim #4 – If you eat ass good you can go into a super saiyan avatar state.

Possible, but not guaranteed. 
This is false advertisement for most, which can make otherwise good ass eating become severely disappointing.


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

I will talk to treebob about moving this thread to the Spirituality And Religion Forum.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Wellsy said:


> Is this the line to get your ass eaten?


Only during festive holidays like Thanksgiving and Christmas.; too much cholesterol otherwise.




Geoffrey Felis said:


> I will talk to treebob about moving this thread to the Spirituality And Religion Forum.


And you say, I'M too much? 

:laughing:


----------



## Millie (Nov 22, 2014)

We need this thread to return. We need to bring some spirituality back


----------



## AesSidhe (Dec 14, 2014)

My eyes, my eyes, they BURN, what did I just read?!!! xDDD


----------



## Millie (Nov 22, 2014)

AesSidhe said:


> My eyes, my eyes, they BURN, what did I just read?!!! xDDD


That is the Holey Spirit washing over you, burning and cleansing you with tongues of fire.

Just wait til it gets to your _ass._


----------



## Maidelane (Sep 21, 2014)

I want to know how many guys had become super saiyan after this thread <.<


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

HumanBeing said:


> The amount of preparations required to do it hygienically seem excessive, if it's only for the sake of kinkiness.


It's really not that much, when you think about it, and these are things people should be doing on a regular basis, anyway.


----------



## Millie (Nov 22, 2014)

In all seriousness, my mouth would never go anywhere near someone's poopshoot.

Not for any hygiene reasons. I'm just not a spiritual person.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

HumanBeing said:


> You favor ass eating?


If it makes me go Super Saiyan, sure!


----------



## HumanBeing (May 28, 2014)

koalaroo said:


> If it makes me go Super Saiyan, sure!


You consider this plausible? *giggle*


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

This thread has become a spiritual experience ass well.


----------



## Millie (Nov 22, 2014)

Hotes McGoats said:


> This thread has become a spiritual experience ass well.


I'm picturing an actual well shaped like an ass that you dip your head into the water of and have spiritual visions. Mostly of ass and eating ass


----------



## HumanBeing (May 28, 2014)

Hotes McGoats said:


> This thread has become a spiritual experience ass well.


You couldn't resist the pun?


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

HumanBeing said:


> You couldn't resist the pun?


Nope. Bummed I didn't go for 'spiritual assperience'.


----------



## Millie (Nov 22, 2014)

Hotes McGoats said:


> Nope. Bummed I didn't go for 'spiritual assperience'.


That would not have allowed for the introduction of the Great Ass Well of Spiritual Visions.

Mark my words, you have done us all a service.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Morfinyon said:


> who doesnt?


Raises his hand.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

HumanBeing said:


> You consider this plausible? *giggle*


The man on YouTube says it happens, so it must be true.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

WamphyriThrall said:


> It's really not that much, when you think about it, and these are things people should be doing on a regular basis, anyway.


Maybe you ought to host an ass-eating clinic for those that are still uncomfortable being chin deep in the backdoor.
Hey the gal depicted below is using 2 hands, creating mixed signals & I'm perplexed as to whether she wants me to eat #1 twice or dive right into #2.









Would you prefer to be the conductor or the engineer if running an ass eating train with these lovelies?


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

Hotes McGoats said:


> Nope. _Bummed_ I didn't go for 'spiritual assperience'.


pun galore. :angry:


----------



## Bishop (Nov 16, 2014)

Morfinyon said:


> just eat it~


This thread needs a theme song.











koalaroo said:


> Stop with this shit. It makes you go Super Saiyan, OK?


You tell em'!


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

conscius said:


> Is this thread for real?


i thought it was funny until the guy in the video said "invite your friends over" then i got mad


----------



## Bishop (Nov 16, 2014)

Current pun score:


Bishop = 1
Miles06 = 2
RobynC = 2
Pancaketreehouse = 1
Jennywocky = 3
Jeff Felis = 1

Morfinyon = 6
Phoenix9 = 1
KindofBlue06 = 10
Perpetuallyreticent = 1
HotesMcGoats = 3


KindofBlue06 is currently in the lead with 10.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Bishop said:


> KindofBlue06 is currently in the lead with 10.


Clearly, it's a spiritual thing. He's eaten more ass. Super Saiyan form, coming soon!


----------



## sogood (Aug 24, 2014)

Fredward said:


> So guys/girls. For those of you who've actually had your asses nommed, how was it? How did it stack up to the more traditional kind of oral sex?


Not as much sensation as oral, I mean, nothing has more sensation than the clit but it's definitely hot in this weird way. I think it's best to do oral/finger up ass or rim/finger fuck vag. Cause the oral is sweet and the anal is heavy. So verdict? It is not a replacement for traditional oral but an excellent add on.


----------



## HumanBeing (May 28, 2014)

koalaroo said:


> Clearly, it's a spiritual thing. He's eaten more ass. Super Saiyan form, coming soon!


There also seems to be a correlation with the INFP type :wink:


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

@Bishop



>


She has some freaky nails, but she does have a fantastic ass.

While on a totally different note: It is kind of amazing what qualifies as acceptable and unacceptable when it comes to human nudity: A bare-chested guy is okay to see, yet a woman with no shirt is a no-no, unless her nipple is covered -- turns out you can show nearly a whole breast it appears with all it's full roundness, so long as the nipple isn't seen.

Likewise a person can be totally naked if a bikini is painted on so that you do not see the nipples, vagina, or anus.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

anything can be spiritual


----------



## MajTom (Jun 18, 2013)

I can confirm this. I am a Super Saiyan as a result of analingus. It's kind of bullshit really. I never wanted to be blond.


----------



## Bishop (Nov 16, 2014)

When it comes to ass eating:

Jelly > Syrup


----------



## ParetoCaretheStare (Jan 18, 2012)

Eating ass can perhaps make your second ball finally grow in.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

I have not come to the point where I have to eat donkeys.


----------



## Bishop (Nov 16, 2014)

LuvGen said:


> I have not come to the point where I have to eat donkeys.


That's the first donkey reference we got so far. Well played.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

Bishop said:


> Current pun score:
> 
> 
> Bishop = 1
> ...


Well I know shit happens, butt I didn't want to fall behind. 



koalaroo said:


> Clearly, it's a spiritual thing. He's eaten more ass. Super Saiyan form, coming soon!


More rim jobs than the NBA and Pimp My Ride COMBINED. ;D. 



HumanBeing said:


> There also seems to be a correlation with the INFP type :wink:


Good point. I think I might have Asspergers. Maybe I should start a thread in the INFP forum about it. 


On a slightly related note, I just had an amazing idea to start a chain restaurant named Twerk Burger. SEE GUYS. THIS IS THE KIND OF AMAZING INSIGHT YOU CAN HAVE AT SUPAR SAIYAN LEVELS.


----------



## Ermenegildo (Feb 25, 2014)

> Claim #2 – God intended us to eat ass which is why He designed the butt to be a cushion for our face.


*If God is the creator of the animal kingdom he is also the creator of these licking algorithms: *








> *Licker and Lickee*
> 
> Q.: My one dog has started licking the other dog's anus. Recently we had the licker's hair cut very short for summer. That is the only change implemented since this behavior started. The lickee seems not to care that the licker is tending to his butt. Is this normal behavior?
> 
> ...












*J. D. Skinner and C. T. Chimimba, The Mammals of the Southern African Sub-region (2005)*

The behaviour of licking, nibbling or cleaning the everted rectum (rectum-licking) is practised among numerous members of the Soricidae (Hirakawa & Haberl, 1998). This behaviour is reported from both males and females and from young and adult shrews, and is characterised by the animal everting the rectum by a series of abdominal contractions and, in a curled up posture, licking and apparently ingesting an unknown substance often described as “a milky white fluid”. 

In addition, there are four kinds of behaviour similar to rectum-licking in which the animal adopts a curled up posture in order to reach the anogenital region with the snout: 


*coprophagy, the actual eating of faeces, either directly from the anus (refection) or from a deposited faecal pile; 
[*]anus-licking; 
[*]genital-licking, and
[*]erect penis-licking, where male shrews lick the erect penis.*

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shrew

Anal Sex Play: How Safe Is Analingus (Oral Anal Sex)? | Kinsey Confidential
Butt Licker: Health hazards from rimming (licking butt) - Dr. Dick
https://gossypiboma.wordpress.com/2...dc-sandwiched-between-a-riddle-and-an-enigma/


----------



## The Chameleon (May 23, 2014)

I want to personally thank this thread for not only changing my views on eatin ass, but on ass in general and on life in general
Rumor has it @Morfinyon is also a fan of eating ass?


----------



## GnothiSeauton (Sep 11, 2011)

It's clearly more than spiritual. It's mythical.

Like going to Assgard.


----------



## pixiepearl4 (Jan 16, 2015)

Not sure what you're asking, butt shit-I say sure c:


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

He tossed my salad like his name Romaine!


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

I achieved the Pure Consciousness state of Samadhi once, while eating ass under a Bodhi tree.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

It's a practice that won't lead you _ass_tray, rest _ass_ured. To get at the _bottom_ of this, I'm _ass_tounded by the number of increasing ass puns. Some were real _tongue twisters_!

I just woke up and barely _cheek_ed anything else _butt_ I didn't want to fall _behind_, I'll be cont_ass_tant coming up from the _rear_. _Butt_... I digr_ass_


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I have been on the receiving end of this, but I believe that the guy in the video is talking about being on the giving end, and I have only performed this on a very clean, very healthy, very attractive man who I had an ongoing sexual relationship with. I can't say there's anything spiritual about that, honestly. Unless you think doing it makes you a martyr?


----------



## GnothiSeauton (Sep 11, 2011)

Now I understand why Ezio Auditore didn't join the Templars.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Rest _ass_ured that this thread will never die.


----------



## Conterphobia (Apr 11, 2013)

Fredward said:


> So guys/girls. For those of you who've actually had your asses nommed, how was it? How did it stack up to the more traditional kind of oral sex?


Uhhmmmm..... Hass this question bun assered?



perpetuallyreticent said:


> _**on the phone** hey ma, are you gonna be busy this coming friday night? 'cause I was just thinkin'... I've been eating this girl's asshole for a while now and it's been such a spiritual experience for me, I think you'd enjoy sitting back and having a watch. maybe even join in. whaddya say?_


Its best to be open about your spiritual asspirations. Jesus is always watching, so why not include him in this spiritual experience. Just ask Jesus into your fart 



perpetuallyreticent said:


> I second this need for an explanation. I can get behind (pun intended) eating a girl out vaginally, because from what I've been told, the taste/smell is usually specific to the girl's hormones and can be enjoyable. But.... an ass is an ass, and more specifically, an asshole...is an asshole.....so..


OMG the smell of a wet vagina is Godly, but I still don't want to put my face down there. I'd play with the clit with my tongue, butt that about all that is necessary. And I have to say this cuz *shock* no one has said it yea... It brings a whole new meaning to Two in the pick one in the stink. the one is the tongue in this case. 



StranGaaa Danjjja said:


> If your gonna get licked might as well go for all the holes
> 
> 2 birds one stone


Butt back to my point. If I'm going down on a girl I can do the _traditional_ two in the pick one in the stink and play with her clit with my mouth at the same time. So yeah, 3 birds one stone.



Miles06 said:


> In all seriousness, my mouth would never go anywhere near someone's poopshoot.
> 
> Not for any hygiene reasons. I'm just not a spiritual person.


I can't even. I laughed at this so hard. Yes I said hard, sue me so far its been all asshole jokes. I guess the traditional dirty jokes are just not kinky enough 



Thalassa said:


> I have been on the receiving end of this, but I believe that the guy in the video is talking about being on the giving end, and I have only performed this on a very clean, very healthy, very attractive man who I had an ongoing sexual relationship with. I can't say there's anything spiritual about that, honestly. Unless you think doing it makes you a martyr?


In my first relationship the girl asked if I wanted a rim job... clearly she was more experience than myself because I did not even know what a rimjob was. Once I found out what a rim job was, I refused that she degrade herself so much. In my next relationship, the girl wanted to know if I wanted to try anal. Again I refused to finish in there because it just didn't seem like she was enjoying it much.

Basically I'd be willing to lick the cleanest ass I've ever heard/seen/imagined of, butt only if its something the woman of my dreams really wanted me to do. I'd expect it to be a normal occurrence for swallowing to be done. But heck, if I'm being honest I don't really see the point to eating ass. There are sooooo many other way to say and do things to satisfy her that I would never even need to degrade myself and she would never have to do so either. I mean do you have to eat her ass for her to orgasm? Cuz really that's all I really care about when it comes to pleasing my woman.

I leave you with this:

Putting fingers through her hair, 5 brownie points
Massage on neck, 10 brownie points
Talking suggestively to get her in the mood, 15 brownie points
Kissing on neck, mouth, back and tummy 50 brownie points

For everything else, there's master hard


----------



## J Squirrel (Jun 2, 2012)

Holy shit this thread. xD


----------



## sockratees (Apr 7, 2015)

it would definitely be spiritual for me and i'm not even a spiritual person


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## Fredward (Sep 21, 2013)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Yass.


ftfy.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Still can't see myself ever doing this. I'm surprised there aren't more pink eye outbreaks with so many people eating ass.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

ok does anybody else think that these threads are getting ridiculous?

just a little bit?


----------



## pixiepearl4 (Jan 16, 2015)

Don't forget: Gotta eat the booty like groceries 😊


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Back again? Tell a friend.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Baby got back.


----------



## Son of Mercury (Aug 12, 2014)

Wow, the thread title alone is epic.


----------



## Blessed Frozen Cells (Apr 3, 2013)

I think my partner would say yes lol


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## TapudiPie (Feb 21, 2015)

Yes
Yes
Yes and ass.


----------



## Conterphobia (Apr 11, 2013)

koalaroo said:


>


Goku isn't the only one going super saiyan. Thanks for that, this thread needs to go back to its roots.


----------



## Millie (Nov 22, 2014)

When I find myself in times of trouble, this thread always comes to me

Rimming butts of wisdom, Let Us Eat


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

Lexicon Devil said:


> ...........


Stop mindlessly increasing your post count. :angry:


----------



## themaraudingtimelord (Jul 7, 2014)

This is the most compelling thread I have ever encountered on this forum.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

This thread.


----------



## Millie (Nov 22, 2014)

It's back folks.

Just can't put this thread behind us.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

I hope so, because then I can finally say, with conviction, "I'm not religious, I'm spiritual."


----------



## Amelia (Aug 23, 2015)

I laughed way too hard at this post to actually give it any real thought. :laughing:


----------



## Purple Skies (Aug 31, 2015)

Lmao. 

On a serious note, how is this a real thing. Have people lost their minds. If you eat ass, you should be able to watch 2 girls 1 cup without gagging, and if you do gag then you're a hypocrite. In fact, you should practice eating faeces yourself, why not? Go the extra mile to prove your love, eat my shit.


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

Bahaha! 

It would be for me! ;-)


----------



## jetplane48 (Jul 1, 2013)

i eat ass


----------



## Millie (Nov 22, 2014)

i eat ass


----------



## jetplane48 (Jul 1, 2013)

Meryl O said:


> i eat ass


eat @Bad Hombre ass


----------



## Millie (Nov 22, 2014)

@Bad Hombre eat @jetplane48 ass


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

Meryl O said:


> @*Bad Hombre* eat @*jetplane48* ass


I'm all about flying high, but I don't want to go 9/11 status.


----------



## jetplane48 (Jul 1, 2013)

Meryl O said:


> @*Bad Hombre* eat @*jetplane48* ass


Want to join @Bad Hombre and i on skype? add me: jetplane48


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

do you guys brush your teeth in between asses?


----------



## titanII (Jan 11, 2017)

Stuck my head in the door...don't like what's going on in here. No sir...not one bit.


----------



## Millie (Nov 22, 2014)

Aeneas321 said:


> do you guys brush your teeth in between asses?


I prefer brushing my asses between teeth



titanII said:


> Stuck my head in the door...don't like what's going on in here. No sir...not one bit.


https://youtube.com/watch?v=cDGlN6mluGA


----------



## Gorgon (Feb 16, 2015)

This thread gives me life


----------



## titanII (Jan 11, 2017)

Meryl O said:


> I prefer brushing my asses between teeth
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtube.com/watch?v=cDGlN6mluGA


No Sir...I don't like it. I like you...


----------



## Millie (Nov 22, 2014)

titanII said:


> No Sir...I don't like it. I like you...


Well ain't you just a sweet thang, hoss :blushed: makin' a gal blush here


----------



## titanII (Jan 11, 2017)

Meryl O said:


> Well ain't you just a sweet thang, hoss :blushed: makin' a gal blush here


Aww shucks..like dem rosy cheeks


----------



## Millie (Nov 22, 2014)

titanII said:


> Aww shucks..like dem rosy cheeks


Hehe, you ain't the first cowboy to compliment my cheeks. Some are even inclined to go for a pinch or a poke when I'm not looking :shocked::tongue:


----------



## titanII (Jan 11, 2017)

Meryl O said:


> Hehe, you ain't the first cowboy to compliment my cheeks. Some are even inclined to go for a pinch or a poke when I'm not looking :shocked::tongue:


Bet I'm the first real one that can back that pinch up...


----------



## Conterphobia (Apr 11, 2013)

titanII said:


> Stuck my head in the door...don't like what's going on in here. No sir...not one bit.


I find it kinda ironic that you have pictures of horses in your avatar and we are all talking about horse shit.


----------



## Millie (Nov 22, 2014)

titanII said:


> Bet I'm the first real one that can back that pinch up...


Oh I'm sure you could back me up more than just a pinch...an ass may be spiritual, but it ain't no stallion ;3


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

Thanatesque said:


> This thread gives me life


whatever that's supposed to mean, i agree with it.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

This thread is a classic; may it be forever butt bumped for eternity.


----------

